

Django Software Stack - ebaum
http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/home/blog/139/Django-Software-Stack.htm?tpl=355

======
ulf
Great list, one thing that might be interesting for a lot of folks is django-
sentry, developed by the folks at disqus. That app allows you to do
centralized logging from an arbitrary number of django (or other python)
applications. Saves a lot of hassle especially for widely distributed systems!

EDIT Link: <https://github.com/dcramer/django-sentry>

------
kadmia
We use pip over easy_install

<http://pip.openplans.org/>

~~~
pirko
pip + requirements file + virtualenv (virtualenvwrapper) makes the setup of an
development environment really easy. With virtualenvwrapper you can hook into
different scripts, for example when you start/switch working on a project

~~~
Emouri
I've been bitten by this a few times as pypi was down. I still do this, but
I'm thinking about setting up some private hosting for the libs I need.

~~~
jjddss
"Private hosting" in this case, can be as simple as a plain-jane Apache server
with some tarballs in a directory with listing turned on. Use -f to point pip
to the directory. Instant private hosting. This is more or less how we publish
internal libraries at work.

------
grigy
The original page is 404 for me. This is the correct link:

[http://sourcefabric.org/en/community/blog/139/Django-
Softwar...](http://sourcefabric.org/en/community/blog/139/Django-Software-
Stack.htm)

------
po
Django Packages is another great way to figure out what apps other people are
using:

<http://djangopackages.com/categories/apps/>

------
Abid
"As far as (non-mission critical)web frameworks go, I think these days you
have two options: Python/Django and Ruby/Rails."

I wonder what the author means by "non-mission critical?" Someone considering
writing a web app in Django/Rails that is used by thousands of customers might
be scared off by that statement.

~~~
reinhardt
I read this to mean that after some level of complexity all generic frameworks
break down, you have to rewrite parts of them to better address your
requirements, be it functional or performance related. It's not a coincidence
that some of the largest Python web shops build on top of Pylons instead of
Django as it has smaller footprint and it's easier to customize.

------
naba
I am getting a 404 page..cached page
:[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:05qcOps...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:05qcOpsLN4QJ:www.sourcefabric.org/en/home/blog/139/Django-
Software-
Stack.htm%3Ftpl%3D355+http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/home/blog/139/Django-
Software-Stack.htm%3Ftpl%3D355&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in)

------
mtrn
Typo: The templating lib is called Jinja, not Jinga.

------
wizard_2
I love python and Django but this highlights one of the main things I don't
like about Django development, the thousand of packages you end up using.

~~~
ehutch79
Oddly enough, that's also one of the advantages. small pluggable apps are the
use model for django.

